# Chicken Francese- My Way



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

From the title, I thought you bought into Chick Fil A. Chicken Francese . Looks really delicious. Not a big caper fan, but all the rest, wow.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe? Is that a Fricassee?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik, don't think so. Fricassee has sausage and other stuff in it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I looked up the spelling it’s - *Chicken Francese! *


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, It’s my own recipe so, I’ll write it up tomorrow …too tired tonight. 
It’s easy and very delicious,,,and it could be made ahead of time for a party 
or company…just cook the pasta before serving it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife helped out on a fund raiser spaghetti dinner. it was being held at a local restaurant and one of the sons who also helped showed her how to have all the spaghetti cooked in advance. Don't overcook but do so in advance and put it in the frig. When needed give it a quick bath in boiling water and fresh as new.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That's not the same Chicken Francese you made in the long ago past.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] Knots, If you want, and when you are less tired, you can change the title. There are 3 dots next to the title.😉


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Nik, don't think so. Fricassee has sausage and other stuff in it.


There are French Fricassees that are different than the Southern ones that always sound, to me, like a party.

Fricassee De Poulet A L'Ancienne, by Julia Child. Very similar to that of Two Knots' dish. Good taste!

fricassee (n.)
1560s, from French fricassée, noun use of fem. past participle of fricasser "mince and cook in sauce" (15c.), which is of uncertain origin. Perhaps a compound from elements related to or altered by French frire *"to fry" *(see fry (v.)) and casser, quasser "to break, cut up" (see quash (v.)). As a verb, from 1650s.

etymonline.com

I know. . . I'm an egghead at times.😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik …Here is what I did…

Chicken Francese for two
2 chicken breast sliced thin
2 cups chicken broth 
1/2 cup white wine
juice from 1 1/2 lemons
4 Tablespoons butter 
about 6 -8 sliced mushrooms
1 shallot
1 teaspoon capers ( optional) 
1/2 lb pasta of your choice…
salt/ pepper to taste

First….
Dredge chicken in flour and then dip in egg and fry two minutes
on both sides in oil - remove to a plate

sauté chopped shallots until golden add sliced mushrooms and
sauté until slightly golden ( don’t overcook ) remove mushrooms
and shallots to a plate..

Remove any oil remaining in pan and add 4 tablespoons butter,
and about 2 teaspoon of flour and mix together add chicken broth, wine and lemon juice.
add salt and pepper to taste and simmer for a few minutes…add chicken 
lower the flame and simmer for several more minutes…after you add the chicken 
the sauce will thicken up more…and it should taste very lemony.

heat mushrooms and shallots in microwave..

remove hot chicken to a plate, pour sauce over pasta, then place the chicken on top with 
a little more sauce on top of chicken, lastly add mushrooms and shallots, and capers
on top of chicken …garnish with parsley and sliced lemon …and enjoy!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> That's not the same Chicken Francese you made in the long ago past.


Yes, it’s the same, I just kicked it up a notch by adding mushrooms and shallots,
also I cut down on the butter to 4 tablespoons ( and just for the record - I only use sweet butter)

edit: I did a search from Feb 22019 …this was my first post
from my cookbook…








Chicken Francese


This is a delicious dish...it can be made ahead of time ( I made it at 4:00...and going to heat it the microwave at dinner time.) It can also be made the day before for a party. Garnish with fresh chopped Italian parsley. It should taste very lemon -ey ...After it’s put onto the chicken, some...




www.diychatroom.com





from 2019


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, it’s the same, I just kicked it up a notch by adding mushrooms and shallots,
> also I cut down on the butter to 4 tablespoons ( and just for the record - I only use sweet butter)
> 
> e
> View attachment 655035


I don't recall that one. I was referring to the one about 2015 on WWZ. Thighs dipped in egg then floured, browned, a tomato sauce with spaghetti. The thighs returned to the sauce and topped with a sliced of Swiss cheese Put a lid on and simmer till cheese melts. I thought I had saved that but didn't find it in my recipe folder.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I did find a pic of the way I made it based on your WWZ version.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Don’t remember that one with the thighs??? Too bad we can’t go back to WWZ
for our recipes. 
edit: your chicken looks good…I have to get me a couple of red plates…food looks good on red plates…When I cook Italian for
company - (in the Dining Room ) I use a red table cloth…that’s a trick
that little Italian restaurants used to do in the old days.  
Red makes everything look tastier, that and a bottle of Chianti!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess francese is the French version of scallopini?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Dollar Tree for red plates and bowls TK. Dollar each. I got a whole $4 invested in those.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Too bad we can’t go back to WWZ
> for our recipes.
> Red makes everything look tastier, that and a bottle of Chianti!


I'll ask Steve. The only time I drank Chianti I needed a glass of water to wash it down and wet my mouth. Too dry for me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> I guess francese is the French version of scallopini?


And Goulash is the German version.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I'll ask Steve. The only time I drank Chianti I needed a glass of water to wash it down and wet my mouth. Too dry for me.


It’s delicious…I love to see it on the table…
it looks like this…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah I know I've intended to buy a bottle just for the bottle, pour out the Chianti and put a pour spout on it and use it for salad dressing.

Steve said the last time he tried his link he got a 404 error. I just tried woodworkers.com/igits and Malwarebytes blocked it saying it contained a Trojan. Looks like Greg hide it somewhere or it went poof.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Nik, don't think so. Fricassee has sausage and other stuff in it.


This thread.😊


----------

